# لاتسمح يارب .....



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*لاتسمح يارب .....*

_    ربى يسووووع_

لاتسمح بإن اتوه مع التائهين فى شهاب الأرض ..
ولاتسمح أن أسقط من الانهائيه الى المحدوديه ..
ومن السماء الى الترابيات ..
ومن أورشليم الى بابل الهالكه ..
ومن نصيب القديسيين الى شركه إبليس ..
أعطنى يارب ان التفت اليك ..لكى اكتشفك فى اعماقى 
فأنت هناك تنتظرنى .. لتعطينى ذاتك (جسدا.دما.حبا)
أيها المسيح القائم من الاموات .. اقمنى معكمن قبر الخطيه 
لادخل بك الى الحياه !!
الى القداسه!! الى القوه !! 
فأنت بالنسبه لى ...
حياتى . قداستى . قوتى . خلودى . 

أمين .​​


----------



## nonaa (8 أكتوبر 2008)

امين
شكرا يا كاندى 
على الكلمات الجميله دى​


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> امين​
> شكرا يا كاندى
> 
> على الكلمات الجميله دى​


 
شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا نونه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى اوى ياكاندى على الكلمات الرااائعه


ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

آمييييييييييييييييييين






​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى اوى ياكاندى على الكلمات الرااائعه​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> آمييييييييييييييييييين​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا فراشه يا قمر​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*



لاتسمح يارب .....

ربى يسووووع

لاتسمح بإن اتوه مع التائهين فى شهاب الأرض ..
ولاتسمح أن أسقط من الانهائيه الى المحدوديه ..
ومن السماء الى الترابيات ..
ومن أورشليم الى بابل الهالكه ..
ومن نصيب القديسيين الى شركه إبليس ..
أعطنى يارب ان التفت اليك ..لكى اكتشفك فى اعماقى 
فأنت هناك تنتظرنى .. لتعطينى ذاتك (جسدا.دما.حبا)
أيها المسيح القائم من الاموات .. اقمنى معكمن قبر الخطيه 
لادخل بك الى الحياه !!
الى القداسه!! الى القوه !! 
فأنت بالنسبه لى ...
حياتى . قداستى . قوتى . خلودى . 

أمين .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أمـــــــــ†ــيـــــ†ــن
شكرا على روعة الصلاة 
سلام ونعمة *​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخت كاندي 
تأمل جميل
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## fight the devil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

امين

الصلاة جميله جدا يا كاندي...ربنا يعوض ايمانك يارب ويخلصك من كل الضيقات



تحياتي


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *أمـــــــــ†ــيـــــ†ــن*
> *شكرا على روعة الصلاة *
> 
> *سلام ونعمة *​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" اخت كاندي *
> 
> *تأمل جميل*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا كليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

salman shamoon قال:


> امين
> 
> الصلاة جميله جدا يا كاندي...ربنا يعوض ايمانك يارب ويخلصك من كل الضيقات
> 
> ...


 
امين يارب

شكراااااااااا على المشاركه الرائعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*أمــــــــــــين

صلاه وكلمات رائعععععععععه يا حبيبتى 

ربنا معاكى *​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *أمــــــــــــين*​
> 
> *صلاه وكلمات رائعععععععععه يا حبيبتى *​
> 
> *ربنا معاكى *​


 
ومعاكى يا قمر

شكراااااااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى​


----------

